# I did it! Embroidery machine



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I finally used the embroidery machine. It was not near as intimidating as I feared, and it was a hoot to watch. All the kids picked out a design so I ended up doing 8 in a row. Then we all went shopping on ebay and bought more cards, then I did 6 large designs to turn into a baby quilt for our nephews baby....I'm having way too much fun!

Those who are experienced with these machines - I bought the cut away heavy weight stabilizer. Do you use the iron on one? With this one, I have to cut out a piece the size of the hoop I am using and I waste alot. Would iron on stuff avoid that?


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

No the hoop needs to hold the stabilizer that is what keeps your designs from being misshapened, un-puckered, outline off and problem free. 
Stabilizers are NOT the same as interfacings either. For best results only use stabilizers from reputable companies like embroideryonline/OESD, Floriani and the like.

Many items I hoop just the stabilizer and use 505 spray adhesive to stick the un-hoopable to the the stabilizer. I have found that I get more out of plain stabilizer and sprays than the Iron on. I have been known to sew large pieces of scrap together and use for some projects, especially crafts.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I never hoop anything except the 3 layers of a quilt sandwich, if I'm doing the quilting via the embroidery module. Everything else, I hoop the stabilizer (OESD Stabil-stick is great stuff) and stick the fabric to it.

Most of my embroidery projects are done on quilt surfaces or home decor projects, and I prefer a tear away.

I have a pictorial on my website  of how to do "hoopless" embroidery.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Do you need a card to do the quilting? How does that work?

I have 3 baby quilts to finish by September......if I can make this machine quilt them it would save me either time or money.


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

How about some pictures? I'd love to see some of your work!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

A card? What do you mean, a card with motifs on it?

I've purchased quite a few quilting motifs online to do via the embroidery hoop, and occasionally I digitize my own.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

CJ

Some machines use cards---pcmi/flash/cd's--company made, machine specific with embroidery designs for use by those with out a direct computer link like the Bernina machines.

Rocky Glen

You can get outline quilting designs for your machine 
OR if you have designs with outlines you just skip forward throught the colors and just stitch out the outlines. I have used these especially for childrens quilts.
The outlines of designs also makes great redwork designs.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Embro machines..... love it! 

I have one and use it all the time for little decorative accents. It is fun to watch it go. lol

Was at the Viking dealer last week and watched the new Designer machine go to work on an embroidery piece. Wow! They can do so much more than my old one. But, they are pricey. 

Enjoy your machine. I marked a site with embroidery links. I'll find it and post it for you.

Here it is. http://www.sewforum.com/

they have some free embroidery links and such.

Another good book that has helped me with ME. 
Machine Embroidery with confidence, a beginner's guide by Nancy Zieman


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Okay, one of my machines will take embroidery cards, I wasn't sure if that was what she meant.



sewtlm said:


> CJ
> 
> Some machines use cards---pcmi/flash/cd's--company made, machine specific with embroidery designs for use by those with out a direct computer link like the Bernina machines.
> 
> ...


----------

